# Where does our heart live?



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Be joyful always; pray continually; give thanks in all circumstances, for this is God's will for you in Christ Jesus. â€” 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18

Where does your heart live? That's what these verses are all about. It's about where we spend the most time with our hearts. Is there a constant awareness in your life that God is present? Is he the unseen but always present companion in all your ups and downs? Or is God here when it is convenient and gone when things are busy or we feel that everything is going okay? Joy comes from knowing we are never alone. Prayer is the ongoing conversation we have, Spirit to Spirit, child to Abba, human with God. Thanksgiving and joy are the great reminders that we have been blessed no matter what the outward circumstances imply.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> Joy comes from knowing we are never alone.


absolutely no matter the outcome.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Exactly Pet Spoon. No matter what is going on, we have much to be grateful for.


Heard this from a pastor once.

We sing about him.
We read about him.
But when we walk out the door, we forget about him.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I was thinking about the same thing this morning. How many times in my life Jesus has been next to me and not even acknowledge him. Now, he is my guide. 


Thanks for the post.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great post Pet Spoon!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

And He walks with me and He talks with me 
and He tells I am His own . 
Oh to live just like that every living moment of our lives to inspire others to do the same.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*JOhn 10:1-10*

_Jesus said:
â€œAmen, amen, I say to you,
whoever does not enter a sheepfold through the gate
but climbs over elsewhere is a thief and a robber.
But whoever enters through the gate is the shepherd of the sheep.
The gatekeeper opens it for him, and the sheep hear his voice,
as the shepherd calls his own sheep by name and leads them out.
When he has driven out all his own,
he walks ahead of them, and the sheep follow him,
because they recognize his voice.
But they will not follow a stranger;
they will run away from him,
because they do not recognize the voice of strangers.â€
Although Jesus used this figure of speech,
the Pharisees did not realize what he was trying to tell them.

So Jesus said again, â€œAmen, amen, I say to you,
I am the gate for the sheep.
All who came before me are thieves and robbers,
but the sheep did not listen to them.
I am the gate.
Whoever enters through me will be saved,
and will come in and go out and find pasture.
A thief comes only to steal and slaughter and destroy;
I came so that they might have life and have it more abundantly.â€_

*Psalms 23*

_1 The Lord is my shepherd, I lack nothing.
2 He makes me lie down in green pastures,
he leads me beside quiet waters,
3 he refreshes my soul.
He guides me along the right paths
for his nameâ€™s sake.
4 Even though I walk
through the darkest valley,
I will fear no evil,
for you are with me;
your rod and your staff,
they comfort me.
5 You prepare a table before me
in the presence of my enemies.
You anoint my head with oil;
my cup overflows.
6 Surely your goodness and love will follow me
all the days of my life,
and I will dwell in the house of the Lord
forever._


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> *JOhn 10:1-10*
> 
> _Jesus said:
> ,
> ...


Very true. Many are led astray to other cults, sects, etc because they truly do know know Him. Jesus warned here about this. This also shows me that I must always listen to the voice of Jesus and allow the Holy Spirit to guide me. I must be constantly listening to Him which is through a relationship with the creator of all.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Amen and Amen!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*John 10:22-30*

_The feast of the Dedication was taking place in Jerusalem.
It was winter. 
And Jesus walked about in the temple area on the Portico of Solomon. 
So the Jews gathered around him and said to him,
â€œHow long are you going to keep us in suspense? 
If you are the Christ, tell us plainly.â€ 
Jesus answered them, â€œI told you and you do not believe.
The works I do in my Fatherâ€™s name testify to me.
But you do not believe, because you are not among my sheep.
My sheep hear my voice;
I know them, and they follow me. 
I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish. 
No one can take them out of my hand. 
My Father, who has given them to me, is greater than all,
and no one can take them out of the Fatherâ€™s hand. 
The Father and I are one.â€_


----------

